# Piranha breeding cycle question



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Do female piranhas carry eggs all the time? Do the have cycles when the only have eggs during certain times? Or do they always have eggs, but more at times than others?

Info on similar fish may be helpful as well if you know. I was wondering about this because I noticed my female Nattereri would be much more swollen at times but it could have been from overfeeding but I doubt it.

I am just trying to figure out my fish's breeding cycles and so forth


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Husbandry_*


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i no since mine started spawning a little while back she had kept her swollen belly she lays eggs every sat night and eats like a horse. she drops piles of eggs every week so the must be carrying some all the time as i am far from a expert thats just what i am assuming.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats a good question nathan... i dont know. but i believe that the eggs build up in her again after she lays them. so i would say that she always has eggs in her?







. maybe someone else has some input.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Yup, she will stay mature until shes not mature or the equivalent to menopause.


----------

